# New TiVo Email With Edge on Sale



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I should at least get a dinner date first....


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

During the previous Edge sale, I had to call TiVo to get the sale prices; they didn't apply correctly via the Web store...


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I used the link in the email. but you are correct... You don't see the big sale price until you add it to your cart..

I still don't feel the love........

I called TiVo to see if I could get a trade in price using my Roamio 2 weeks ago (the HDMI no longer works.) They offered me an Edge and transfer my lifetime for $350.00. 
I passed.....


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

You have to enter the discount code at checkout then you get the discount.


----------



## bob1000 (Aug 15, 2019)

tommiet said:


> I used the link in the email. but you are correct... You don't see the big sale price until you add it to your cart..
> 
> I still don't feel the love........
> 
> ...


Your HDMI may be fixable in about 60 seconds. I recently went through the same thing twice on two different TVs, although one was for a PC to a TV.

The problem is the HDMI handshake. DisplayPort also has the same problem from time to time.

You need to disconnect both the TV and the Tivo from power. Unplug them. You also need to disconnect the HDMI cable at both ends. I presume you're waiting for the capacitors to drain.

Then after 60 seconds, put it all back together and plug it in. It will work if the problem was the HDMI handshake.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

bob1000 said:


> Your HDMI may be fixable in about 60 seconds. I recently went through the same thing twice on two different TVs, although one was for a PC to a TV.
> 
> The problem is the HDMI handshake. DisplayPort also has the same problem from time to time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. But I actually moved my Roamio from one TV to another. My primary TV did not have a composite connection. My TV in my home office does. So it was powered off for about 30 min before powering back up. No change. But on the positive side... My Roamio would not pair with any remote, so using my mini as my main device fixed the HDMI and remote issue. The only issue is the delay when changing channels. I can live with it.... Not worth $350 to replace it with an Edge.


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Bit the bullet and ordered the OTA all-in pkg. Couldn’t tolerate the TABLO OTA DVR any longer and it’s slow channel change/load. Hope it’s as reliable as my TiVo HD was until it died earlier this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The Roamio has worked reasonably well. I took advantage because with the noises it has been making (one person I talked to said replace it, but it has lasted with few problems) it's better to have some place to move the shows to just in case. The Bolt is full. And the Roamio keeps filling up. And if the Roamio does quit working I need something that gets cable because I can't be sure an antenna will work this far from the stations and with all my trees. Especially if I have yet to figure out how to install an outdoor antenna. 

If this was a good deal I hate to see what it would have cost without a deal.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I went for it again. My Roamio Pro has started to reboot once a month or so. I know it is when I hit 90% full--so I'll just get back to normal. Hopefully this will last me until streaming stuff figures out how to do FF and RW and slow as good as us (too much to ask?)


----------

